# Alien world



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

I feel like Im in an alien world so intensely lately that its hard for me to do anything. Car rides are the WORST. i dont drive but i have to keep my eyes fixed on my phone the whole time because the world looks so trippy. It seems to be getting worse now that it gets dark earlier.


----------



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

I can relate. Don’t know wtf is wrong with me lmao.


----------

